
Journalists must become better storytellers for low-literate readers - pykih_
https://ijnet.org/en/blog/journalists-must-become-better-storytellers-low-literate-readers
======
brendaningram
I suspect that part of the reason that "as traffic rises, the quality of
journalism is dropping" is because the types of articles that increase
"engagement" appeal to the type of person who doesn't value quality
literature, spelling, grammar, or story telling. And so it becomes a downward
spiral.

Here in Australia, news.com.au is the main offender. The subject matter of
their stories is ridiculous, and the quality of the writing doesn't even
classify as journalism.

But it won't change. Society is happy with what they're being fed.

The people that value quality storytelling and journalism are writing (and
reading) books.

